# Adding KNO3 to water



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

This month, I had bought some KNO3 in dry form for my El natural tank since it's showing signs of a potassium as well as a nitrogen deficiency.

I had added 1/8 of a tsp(actually, a little less then that) to a small amount of water then added it to my 10g tank. It raised my nitrates up from 0ppm to 10ppm. What I would like to know is how much would that amount have raised my potassium up to? Should I add something else to the tank like potassium sulfate, etc.? I'm new to fertilizers.

Thank you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

KNO3 is about 40% potassium and 60% NO3. So, you get about 2/3 as much ppm of K as of NO3 when you dose KNO3.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> KNO3 is about 40% potassium and 60% NO3. So, you get about 2/3 as much ppm of K as of NO3 when you dose KNO3.


When I read your post, I looked at the container of KNO3 and on the packaging it says there is 44% potassium and 12% nitrate. Could this be wrong? If it is wrong, should I be dosing the tank with another potassium source to make sure the plants have enough of it? I heard that the recommended levels of K for plants are from 15-25ppm.

I bought the KNO3 from a hydroponics shop so I don't know if it would contain different amounts of nutrients, etc., then the fertilizers that you would by at a LFS.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it unless you see a deficiency. Dosing in my opinion is Estimative anyway, thus "EI". I never really dosed extra K in tanks were I was dosing KNO3 unless there was an issue.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I do have a deficiency in my tank that is also affecting my fish as well. That's the reason why I'm adding it to the tank.

Thanks for the link, TWood. This will definitely help me.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Red_Rose said:


> When I read your post, I looked at the container of KNO3 and on the packaging it says there is 44% potassium and 12% nitrate. Could this be wrong? If it is wrong, should I be dosing the tank with another potassium source to make sure the plants have enough of it? I heard that the recommended levels of K for plants are from 15-25ppm.
> 
> I bought the KNO3 from a hydroponics shop so I don't know if it would contain different amounts of nutrients, etc., then the fertilizers that you would by at a LFS.


Agricultural fertilizers are rated by percent nitrogen, not nitrate, so the 12% refers to nitrogen.


----------

